#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Коронавирус

## Доня

Странно, что здесь нет ни слова о реальности)) ну хоть через юмор проникнуть)

https://youtu.be/wG2H_tCLvX0

----------

Шуньшунь (22.03.2020), Юй Кан (28.03.2020)

----------


## Olle

> Странно, что здесь нет ни слова о реальности)) ну хоть через юмор проникнуть)
> 
> https://youtu.be/wG2H_tCLvX0


Наверное, паники достаточно вокруг, поэтому ее тут и нет.

----------

Асцелина (19.03.2020)

----------


## Асцелина

Увидела сейчас раздел Юмор; может, создать отдельную тему в серьёзном разделе форума?

----------

Aion (19.03.2020)

----------


## Доня

> Увидела сейчас раздел Юмор; может, создать отдельную тему в серьёзном разделе форума?


А зачем? Пишите серьезно на эту тему, раз вам тАк хочется выражать свое мнение.

----------


## Доня

> Наверное, паники достаточно вокруг, поэтому ее тут и нет.


Дак паника то и высмеивается в видео по ссылке! Просто зайдя сюда и не увидев ни слова о происходящих в мире глобальных событиях, даже в формате неформального общения, стало ощущаться это неким сюрром. Потому что от жизни все равно не убежать, как и от смерти.

----------


## Olle

> Дак паника то и высмеивается в видео по ссылке! Просто зайдя сюда и не увидев ни слова о происходящих в мире глобальных событиях, даже в формате неформального общения, стало ощущаться это неким сюрром. Потому что от жизни все равно не убежать, как и от смерти.


Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Обращение к ученикам.


Здравствуйте, дорогие мои ученики и друзья!

Пожалуйста, будьте здоровы. Надеюсь, это послание вам будет полезно. Я в Непале, в ретрите, читаю книги по Дхарме, практикую и радуюсь цветам. Хочу дать вам совет: радуйтесь, смотрите на цветы, они делают нас счастливыми, приводят в порядок наши эмоции и преумножают мудрость и любовь. Цветы очень важны для нас. Посмотрите, какие они красивые. И посмотрите вокруг, пожалуйста, посмотрите вокруг, я покажу вам еще вот этот цветок, идите сюда. Это очень красивый цветок. И все вот эти цветы тоже прекрасны. И звуки пения птиц, множества разных птиц. Синева неба. Солнечные лучи… я забочусь о себе, и я хочу чтобы вы так же, как и я, позаботились о себе: читайте книги по Дхарме, медитируйте и радуйтесь цветам. Пожалуйста следуйте этому совету. Посылаю вам мою любовь и благословения. Всего наилучшего. До скорой встречи.


Мои драгоценные ученики и друзья,
В это время эпидемии вируса COVID-19 я хочу дать вам совет. Мы все должны, по возможности, находиться дома и без необходимости не выходить. Проведите это время с пользой! Занимайтесь и практикуйте как в ретрите. Это редкая возможность, когда у всех нас есть время и место одновременно для взращивания стабильности любви и открытости.

Также это лучшее время для начитывая мантры Бхагавати Парнасавари, которая связана с исцелением и избавлением от заразных болезней.

Вот эта мантра:

ОМ ПИШАТСИ ПАРНАШАВАРИ САРВА УПА ТРА ШАМАНИ СОХА

Начитывайте эту мантру по крайней мере один круг (одну малу) каждый день.

Или можете читать 21 Восхваление Тары.

Какие бы практики мы ни делали, мы делаем их с любовью ко всем существам, далеким и близким. Бодхичитта это нектар бесстрашия.

Также рекомендую всем смешивать мендруб (благословленные пилюли) с водой и выпивать каждое утро натощак.

Посылаю любовь и молитвы и крепком здоровье, благополучии и свободе всех существ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2020)

----------


## Доня

Ну воот! Пошли советы, поддержка, мотивация, именно для этого и нужен форум и очень актуальная тема!! Благодарю!

----------


## Шенпен

В соц сетях достаточно всего.Вот здесь и нет поэтому, наверное.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2020), Доня (20.03.2020)

----------


## Aion

Но пасаран!

----------

Анастасия Уткина (23.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.03.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

напишите уже кто-нибудь про туалетную бумагу, а то мочи нет!

----------

Aion (20.03.2020), Legba (21.03.2020), Vega (20.03.2020)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> напишите уже кто-нибудь про туалетную бумагу, а то мочи нет!


Говорят, ZEWA купила Apple!

----------

Alex (20.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2020), Яреб (22.03.2020)

----------


## Aion

> напишите уже кто-нибудь про туалетную бумагу, а то мочи нет!

----------

Neroli (21.03.2020)

----------


## Асцелина

> напишите уже кто-нибудь про туалетную бумагу


В Венесуэле вот её и так не было. Так что, думаю, их коронавирусная паника не так затронула.

----------


## Велесе

Вот хаят все Нидала, хаят. А щас самое разумное - стройными рядами стоять на курсы Пховы)

----------


## Шенпен

Моча есть ,значит жив.

----------


## Доня

> напишите уже кто-нибудь про туалетную бумагу, а то мочи нет!


Ну вот эта самая говорящая))

----------

Шуньшунь (22.03.2020)

----------

